# Fitness icon Denise Austin, 65, reflects on rocking a bikini for SI Swimsuit runway: ‘It's never too late'



## Robert59 (Sep 18, 2022)

Denise Austin was stunned when Sports Illustrated Swimsuit asked if she would walk down the runway in a bikini.

The fitness icon joined her daughter, SI Swim model Katie Austin, at the 2022 Sports Illustrated Swimsuit Runway Show in July. The mother and daughter proudly rocked two-pieces on the catwalk for the live broadcast show at the W South Beach pool in Miami Beach, Florida.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/fitness-icon-denise-austin-65-090038366.html


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 18, 2022)

She's looking pretty good, little skinny for my tastes, but really good.  And very healthy!  She's the one on the right, her daughter is on the left.


----------

